# Up your learning curve



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

As you know I am trying to learn more about scales, major and minor pentatonic etc.

This is not working out according to plan. I find I am in a more of boredom and it is far from motivating me to learn.

and then......I had an aha moment.

what if I do a theory analysis on the songs I love to play and learn. This is what I know will work fir me personally.

I am currently analyzing Jail Break and will report back with everything I find about this particular song.

Participants welcome to do the same.

we can all learn together.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Great idea. I'll try some BB King. 

Sent from my A3_Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Check out rick beato's "what makes this song great" series on YT as well.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> Check out rick beato's "what makes this song great" series on YT as well.


Rick looks like he belongs in the Costa Nostra. I have seen a few of his vids from before. He’s awesome! Thx Buddy for the heads up.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I watched Rick’s analysis of ACDC. There was a few aha moments. It sounds so deceivingly easy but it’s definitely not.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

One solo I always get people to try and learn to get Minor and major pentatonic ideas together into one solo is "shook me all night long". It is mainly g minor but it has a couple seelicks in g major that sweeten it up a bit. It has all the simple bending elements people learn first as well. 

I say that song too because everybody has heard it many times and has a pretty good idea of how it's supposed to sound. I always found it difficult to learn a song that I wasn't previously familiar with. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Mikev7305 said:


> One solo I always get people to try and learn to get Minor and major pentatonic ideas together into one solo is "shook me all night long". It is mainly g minor but it has a couple seelicks in g major that sweeten it up a bit. It has all the simple bending elements people learn first as well.
> 
> I say that song too because everybody has heard it many times and has a pretty good idea of how it's supposed to sound. I always found it difficult to learn a song that I wasn't previously familiar with.
> 
> Hope this helps!


I play this song all the time but didn’t know it had major and minor pentatonic in it OR maybe I did but I was totally oblivious.


----------

